# LS1's



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I was talking to a guy who works in the shop at our local pontiac dealer, he said that GM was basically out of LS1's and if your LS1 goes bad and is under warranty, they are replacing them with LS6's... anyone else heard this?


----------



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm gunna get on blowing up mine right away.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

AndrewZPSU said:


> I'm gunna get on blowing up mine right away.


:rofl: you best belive


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

The "LS1" in the 04 GTO uses an LS6 block and a few other parts from the LS6 but has LS1 internals. So we technically already have an LS6. All you would really have to have on it to call it an LS6 is the heads and cam from the old Zo6 motor. :cool


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

not exectly true................................

New aluminum block casting with revised oil galleries and provisions for external knock sensors – external sensors improve serviceability 

Camshaft lift increased to take advantage of increased cylinder head flow 

Camshaft sensor relocated from the rear of the block to the front of the block provides room for new oil galleries 

Flat-top piston design with lower ring tension reduces friction 

Piston floating wrist pins help quiet the engine 

More efficient ignition coils require less energy to provide a comparable spark 

Compression raised to 10.9:1 

Larger, 90-mm single-blade throttle body 

Reduced-mass water pump design with improved sealing capability 

Engine “redline” raised to 6500 rpm 

Revised and more powerful engine controller incorporates all electronic throttle control functions.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

What you are describing is the LS2 which is a gen IV engine. I was refering to the similarities between the LS1 and LS6 which are both gen III engines.


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

Some 2002 F bodies had the LS6 block. A much stronger block if you plan to do heavy mods, but you will not get an HP increase.


----------

